# Homemade breeding net.



## Albino_101

Hey guys, I'm breeding platys, and I am wondering if I could take a large aquarium fish net with a net fine enough so the fry don't swim out, cut all the handle off, then wrap the edge of the net with hollow tubing to make it float, do you think that would work? It would be a floating breeding net in the water basically.


----------



## ron v

Sure. I don't see why that wouldn't work. Good idea actually.


----------



## Albino_101

Thank you ron, I'm still open to other ideas guys. (I'm just way too lazy to go buy a breeding box)


----------



## bmlbytes

For the tubing, you could just plug the ends of some airline tubing with glue or pencil erasers. Then do like you said with cutting the handle off. Replace the handle with the tube. I wouldn't leave any of the metal in it. Just take it out and put the tube in its place (probably what you were thinking huh?)

What about the other way around. Is there any type of netting I can use to keep the fish away, but have the eggs fall through the net? I want to breed my red GloFish (who I am fairly certain is female) with one of the zebra danios (I know for a fact at least one is male).


----------



## Albino_101

I was also thinking just temporarily dividing the tank 2/3 on one side for the platys and the other 1/3 for the fry with a net stretched over a frame covering the height and depth of the tank.(depth as in front wall to back wall)


----------



## Sea-Agg2009

That's a good idea, the circulation would be really good, and it should be easy to manage. 

I use a disposable plastic bowl (the flimsy kind made by ziploc). I poked a bunch of holes in it with a push-pin. It is kept afloat by two fishing bobbers tied together with fishing line.


----------



## elvis332

good idea!


----------

